# Someone please explain these DXO Mark results?!!



## traveller (May 22, 2012)

Call me sad, but I've just noticed this:

http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/(appareil1)/783%7C0/(brand)/Pentax/(appareil2)/676%7C0/(brand2)/Pentax/(appareil3)/680%7C0/(brand3)/Nikon

The K 01 results have been up for some time, but I've just noticed the measurements -specifically those for dynamic range. Can someone please explain how the K01 has nominally the same sensor as the K5 and D7000, but much lower DR. It is virtually identical in all other measurements. 

What is going on?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2012)

Ask DXO, we do not know how they arrive at their figures, their results are often suprising.


----------



## traveller (May 22, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ask DXO, we do not know how they arrive at their figures, their results are often suprising.



Alot of people have called DXO's findings into question since the whole D800 vs. 5D MkIII dynamic range thing, but at least one person who was a disbeliever seems to have found that the whole D800 high DR issue was quite a good reflection of real life: 

"I did attempt to disprove the high DR talk, only to find out that its all true, I could not blow out one area while retaining detail in the shadows, I was suprised to say the least. " 

Who was that again? ;D


----------



## weekendshooter (May 22, 2012)

The K5 and D7000 have the option to read out 14 bit raw files; the K01 only reads out 12 bit files. The DR is therefore decreased due to fewer ADC channels.


----------



## psolberg (May 23, 2012)

traveller said:


> Call me sad, but I've just noticed this:
> 
> http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Cameras/Compare-Camera-Sensors/Compare-cameras-side-by-side/(appareil1)/783%7C0/(brand)/Pentax/(appareil2)/676%7C0/(brand2)/Pentax/(appareil3)/680%7C0/(brand3)/Nikon
> 
> ...



cameras process data differently even with nearly identical sensors. remember the D3x vs A900? what the sensor specs are is only half the story in the age of digital where everything is quantified and computed further.


----------

